# Cheap Marinas around Palm Beach or Jupiter, FL



## captbill88 (Jun 4, 2004)

Anyone know of any reasonable marinas around Jupiter, Stuart, Palm Beach?


----------



## starcresttoo (Aug 30, 2004)

THE EVERGLADES ADVENTURES AND SAILING RESORT.ITS IN PAHOKEE,ITS ACCESSIBLE FROM EITHER COAST VIA THE LOXAHATCHEE WATERWAY.i PAY 274 PER MONTH FOR A 30 FOOT LIVABOARD


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

ROTFLMAO. I needed a good laugh, thanks.


----------

